# when do lister request money?



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i was just wondering this as we are holding beack on having tests est because of saving money.do they request all the money in one go?this might be a stupid question


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

With us we had all the tests done, and the pill, d/r'ing and so on, then the day of the baseline scan, when I started stimms was when we were asked to pay, but Liam wasnt in and the accounts dept downstairs have no knowledge of egg share prices, so we paid next time we went up. 

They do send an invoice out to you, but normally lena or Annette will say when you come in you will need to pay. 

From start consultation to day we paid was around 5 months, but we did have to pay it in one go, not sure if you can do installments?

We were due to have icsi which was £1183 in total, but ivf is only £103. 

Good luck hun. xxx


----------

